
Archive.today and archive.is redirecting to GitHub for Brave users - samizdis
archive.today and archive.is redirecting to Github for Brave users<p>Anyone know why?<p>Redirect is to:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;brave&#x2F;brave-browser&#x2F;issues&#x2F;10219<p>&quot;[Desktop] Tranferring domain between accounts does not work #10219&quot;
======
luckylion
Looks like a new way to draw attention to a bug report instead of trying to go
viral on Twitter, Reddit or HN to reach developers.

------
speedgoose
It's the website that also returns wrong responses to the cloudfare DNS
1.1.1.1

You should stop using Brave and archive.is IMHO

